# 2017 Dixie Jon Boat Anglers Schedule



## bsanders (Jan 11, 2017)

2017 DJBA Schedule
2/4 Stn Mtn
2/18 Varner
3/4 Black shoals
3/18 Bear creek
4/1 Varner
4/15 Black shoals 
4/25 Bear creek
5/13 Stn Mtn
5/27 Black shoals 
6/10 Bear creek 
6/24 Varner
7/8 Stn Mtn
7/22 Bear creek
8/5 Varner
8/19 Championship


----------



## bsanders (Jan 24, 2017)

If you are going to fish with us this year, and especially if you plan on fishing the opener, please go to the website www.dixiejonboatanglers.com and fill out and submit the registration page. This will speed up things to ensure an 8:00am blast off. The first 2 tourneys on the schedule will be 8am-4pm.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 2, 2017)

Gate to the ramp will open at 6am


----------

